# Playing mp3s on an old CD player?



## blhowes (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd like to start using my car CD player to listen to sermons back and forth to work, but I'm pretty sure the CD player is too old to play mp3s. What format do I need to convert the mp3s to, and how, so I can listen to them on the CD player?

Thanks,


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I'd like to start using my car CD player to listen to sermons back and forth to work, but I'm pretty sure the CD player is too old to play mp3s. What format do I need to convert the mp3s to, and how, so I can listen to them on the CD player?
> 
> Thanks,



You need to put them into CDA, or CD Audio tracks. This can be done through most media players, like Windows Media or iTunes. You will only be able to fit about 14 tracks per CD this way.

Usually, when you put in a blank CD, whatever program you are using will ask if you want to make an audio CD that can be played in most CD players.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> You need to put them into CDA, or CD Audio tracks. This can be done through most media players, like Windows Media or iTunes. You will only be able to fit about 14 tracks per CD this way.
> 
> Usually, when you put in a blank CD, whatever program you are using will ask if you want to make an audio CD that can be played in most CD players.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

I've tried it twice, but they still don't play. It recognizes the 2 tracks, but that's all. Operator error, I'm sure. 

Continuing to experiment,

Bob


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 28, 2007)

Bob,

Convert the files to a .wav format. That is uncompressed audio that will play on a CD. Then burn the wav files on the CD. Remember that you can only get 74 minutes of audio on an audio CD. You might want to look into a MP3 hook up (cassette, FM transmitter, etc) into your player.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 29, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> Convert the files to a .wav format. That is uncompressed audio that will play on a CD. Then burn the wav files on the CD. Remember that you can only get 74 minutes of audio on an audio CD. You might want to look into a MP3 hook up (cassette, FM transmitter, etc) into your player.



Thank-you, Fred. It worked, though differently than expected. I ripped the .cda files off the CD I had originally burned, then burned a new CD with the .wav files. This morning I had the same results as I did last night with the .cda files. I put it in and nothing. The counter just stayed at zero. I changed tracks, still nothing. Oh well. I continued my drive to work and about a mile down the road the sermon starts playing, and playing fairly loudly. "PLEASE TURN IN YOUR BIBLES TO..." Talk about breaking the silence. I was so startled by it I swerved the car - 3 car accident (jk). 

Any idea what would cause that delay?

(I'm wondering if the CD with the .cda files on it will have the same delay/success)


----------



## blhowes (Aug 29, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> You might want to look into a MP3 hook up (cassette, FM transmitter, etc) into your player.








I almost didn't check, thinking they'd probably be too expensive... under $20 for an FM transmitter??? Even this skin flint can afford that. Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 29, 2007)

I was just about to recommend the same when you figured this out. When you factor in the time it will take you to convert MP3's along with the cost of CD's themselves, it really makes no sense not to buy an inexpensive MP3 player.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 29, 2007)

My set-up is an iPod Shuffle ($80) and a Belkin FM transmitter ($50). You might want to check out an audio store to see how much they would charge to put a jack in your dash board that is hard wired to your radio. That's if you're planning on having that car for a while.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 29, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> My set-up is an iPod Shuffle ($80) and a Belkin FM transmitter ($50). *You might want to check out an audio store to see how much they would charge to put a jack in your dash board that is hard wired to your radio. * That's if you're planning on having that car for a while.



If I understand correctly, the radio would need to support some sort of ext. audio-in capability with a selector, which most do not.

You could exchange your radio for for something with more capability. I have an in-dash Aiwa radio that plays audio CDs and MP3s and also has an front aux input for other devices like an iPod. As I recall I paid about $120 for the unit.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 29, 2007)

you should be able to get a refurbished iPod for $49 from the Apple reburb page.

If you happen to have a casstte in your car they are really easy to use with a cassette adaptor. If not, then an FM transmitter is the best.
As others have said, the belkins are the best, at least that I have used.http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/9114001/wo/cT2Ba8vmT0YI2nBTxap1v6yBQlB/3.0.0.28.7.5.7.1.0.1.1


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 29, 2007)

> If I understand correctly, the radio would need to support some sort of ext. audio-in capability with a selector, which most do not.


Not true.
The FM transmitter posted above broadcasts to an open FM frequency.
They will wok with any FM radio.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the excellent feedback. Nice to have different options to choose from. 

I'm kind of leaing towards the transmitter route. Since my sons both have Ipods and/or mp3 players, maybe I can borrow theirs while they're not using them.


dalecosby said:


> > If I understand correctly, the radio would need to support some sort of ext. audio-in capability with a selector, which most do not.
> 
> 
> Not true.
> ...


I think Tom was referring to the need for an audio in jack if I had an audio store hardwire a connector to the dashboard.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2007)

If you go with a transmitter, it might be good to spend a little more and get one that not only transmits, but charges the iPod/MP3 player also. That is what I have (I think it is a Belkin model).


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 30, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I think Tom was referring to the need for an audio in jack if I had an audio store hardwire a connector to the dashboard.



Correct.

I've used the Belkins low-end transmitter with limited success. It uses batteries and seemed to have a hard time finding a clear FM channel without interference.

I agree with Fred about the charger option. I saw a nifty unit at WalMart today called a Macally FM Cup. It fits in a cup holder and has a docking station for an iPod as well as supporting input from other brands of MP3/CD players (anything with a 3.5mm audio jack). Price was around $55.

Check it out here Macally FM Cup


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 30, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > I think Tom was referring to the need for an audio in jack if I had an audio store hardwire a connector to the dashboard.
> ...



This looks really good for an iPod, but I'm guessing not so much for another kind of MP3 player.

What I have is actually this Kensington model. It works very well, and you can likely find it on sale somewhere.


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 30, 2007)

*fm transmitter*

I have been using an Fm transmitter that I bought at target in the automotive section.
it was 29.99 and can handle a 512mb flash drive.

A 512mb handles between 50-130 sermons. you can download from sermonaudio,then plug the flash drive into the usb port. right click on the mouse and send them to the flash drive. it works great. the flash drives go on sale at staples,or best buy, or circuit city

you just cannot expose the flash drive to a strong magnet,it destroys it.
when you are finished,you can delete and adda new batch,which I just did.
it broadcasts on 10 different fm stations.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 31, 2007)

Iconoclast said:


> I have been using an Fm transmitter that I bought at target in the automotive section.
> it was 29.99 and can handle a 512mb flash drive.
> 
> A 512mb handles between 50-130 sermons. you can download from sermonaudio,then plug the flash drive into the usb port. right click on the mouse and send them to the flash drive. it works great. the flash drives go on sale at staples,or best buy, or circuit city
> ...


You don't happen to see your transmitter here, do you?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 31, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> This looks really good for an iPod, but I'm guessing not so much for another kind of MP3 player.



I think they make different models. I saw one advertised for a sansa e200 unit.

http://www.macally.com/

Also, if you have purchased a late model car recently, some have adapter kits to add an aux input to the AM/FM unit. 

I just got a 2007 Eclipse and found out that Mitsubishi makes an aux adapter. Actually, I found it by accident. The AM/FM unit supports CDs and MP3s, and there are selectors on the dash for these sources, but no aux. I told the salesman that that was one feature I was looking for, and he basically said "Too bad, Mitsubishi doesn't do aux".

So, I’m driving the car and the Eclipse has function buttons for the radio on the back of the steering wheel. I push the button that changes the source and lo and behold “AUX” appears on the display. I check the owner’s manual and no mention of aux as a source. After a bit of searching on the Internet it I find out that an optional cable is available that provides aux input to the system. Even many dealers apparently do not know about the feature.


----------

